# AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding



## S1rVamp (12. Januar 2018)

*AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding*

Hi Community,

Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Corsair H100i v2 AiO Wasserkühlung. Meine Frage ist nun ob bei dieser Kühlung möglich ist diese auseinanderzubauen / zu warten (ungeachtet der Herstellergarantie) bzw. man diese so modden könnte, dass man sie warten kann. 
Zweite Frage: Bei welchen aktuellen AiO Modellen ist es überhaupt einfach möglich diese nachzufüllen, zu warten oder sie auseinanderzunehmen?


----------



## claster17 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding*

Die Silentloop lässt sich problemlos zerlegen und man kann auch die Schläuche tauschen und andere Komponenten einbinden. Ob die Pumpe mitmacht, ist was anderes.
Alphacool Eisbaer ist ein System, welches von Grund auf auf Erweiterbarkeit ausgelegt ist.

Es gäbe noch die Celsius Reihe von Fractal Design, aber da ist es nicht empfehlenswert, weil die einen Kupferblock mit einem Aluradiator kombiniert.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding*

Wieso willst Du die warten? Das praktische an AiOs ist doch, dass sie eben wartungsfrei sind.


----------



## S1rVamp (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding*

erstmal danke für die antworten 
Ich habe bereits videos und berichte gesehen wo AiOs nach einigen jahren an leistung verlieren (durch verdunstung der flüssigkeit oder ablagerungen).


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Wartung/ Modding*



S1rVamp schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> Ich habe jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Corsair H100i v2 AiO Wasserkühlung. Meine Frage ist nun ob bei dieser Kühlung möglich ist diese auseinanderzubauen / zu warten (ungeachtet der Herstellergarantie) bzw. man diese so modden könnte, dass man sie warten kann.


War es dir anfänglich klar, dass eine AIO quasi ein Einwegprdodukt ist?
Die Problematik, wenn man modden wil ist, passende Anschlüsse zu bekommen(tüllen).Mann kann kreative werden mit kabelbinder, nur das sollte ja auch alles Dicht sein .....
(Die Problematik von ALU und Kupfer ich Kreislauf ist auch mehr als bedenklich)


S1rVamp schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> Zweite Frage: Bei welchen aktuellen AiO Modellen ist es überhaupt einfach möglich diese nachzufüllen, zu warten oder sie auseinanderzunehmen?



Silentloop bzw die Eisbär, nur ließtman  besonders von der Silentloop in letzter Zeit von Probleme in der Pumpe(Luft im system - nach längerer zeit Pumpengeräusche)
Wenn man ruhe haben will, dann Custom Loop


----------

